
Costco Convinces Brands to Cannibalize Themselves - zenbob
https://napkinmath.substack.com/p/how-costco-convinces-brands-to-cannibalize
======
jelliclesfarm
Trader Joe’s does the same thing. (Parent company is German Aldi group)

